# Sign up for TT West now! Only a few spaces left



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

Since 2001, TT West has been the longest running North American Audi TT event held in the Western half of the United States. TT West 2016 will be held from Monday October 3 to Friday October 7, 2016 as we explore Eastern Wyoming and the Black Hills of South Dakota region of pioneer wagon trains, roustabouts, fancy women, and lawless cowboys. This is our first year as a fully sanctioned ACNA event.

We start in Laramie, Wyoming on Sunday and then embark on our week-long journey Monday October 3. Trips during the week take us to Casper, Wyoming, the Wild West lawless town of Deadwood, South Dakota, and then finish in Custer South Dakota.
Major attractions for the week include Devils Tower (made famous in the 1977 movie “Close Encounters of the Third Kind”), Crazy Horse Monument, Wind Cave National Park and Mount Rushmore. The most challenging drive will be Friday on the Iron Mountain Road which has 314 curves and 14 switchbacks in 17 miles followed by the Needles Highway, a spectacular drive through pine and spruce forests, meadows surrounded by birch and aspen and rugged granite mountains.
Also offered is an optional day-trip to Badlands National Park at the end of the event on Saturday October 8. The drive will leave Custer with a circle route through the picturesque badlands and returning to Custer. If you opt for this trip, you have the additional option of driving one way and depart the badlands for home, or returning to Custer for the evening.

This is the most diverse assembly of TT models ever for TT West. We have almost all versions represented; Mk 1, Mk 2, Mk 3 and TT, TTS, and TTRS.

Registration will close August 15, 2016 or when 16 cars have been registered, whichever comes first and we have 12 cars registered already. Please visit the TT West web site http://www.tt-west.org/ for more information and to register. You can also follow us on Facebook.


----------

